# Starting on your own?



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

journeyman777 said:


> Having great benefits and salary makes starting out on your own a much bigger decision. My local recommends starting privately and getting your feet wet before going union. I got in this trade to go out on my own, but I started with a non union service shop. Now that I'm union it's harder to break away... More to lose I guess... From going to 90K and massive benefits to a small 1-truck shop.... My motivation is not only money it's work/life balance/freedom....has anyone had trouble making this transition?


Hi there,
Yes...it's a huge transition...and something you really have to think about. I had my own business for 6yrs before finally deciding that working for ones self doesn't always pay the bills. Here in NYC it's like that. I notice you're from NY...

Reasons are many why the local recommends you start off going non union. One of the major ones is the required bond to the local. A brand new shop is required to post a one million dollar bond to the local which is held in escrow. This is to protect the workers against you going out of business and screwing the workers out of their benefits. The longer you are in business "outside" of the local...the lower that bond becomes as it has proven you have an established client base. There are other reasons as well...second is the above mentioned reason...you have to develop your business...etc. 

There are many things to consider here...do you have enough seed money, is your family prepared to do this with you? Remember you are going to be taking a Permanent Withdrawal Card...and paying only your International Dues. Do NOT screw this up...because...should you decide that you want to come back...as I did...if you are default in those monies...you CAN NOT come back. Keep that in mind. So...once you "shelve" your card...you no longer have medical benefits, your pension freezes, and your annuity freezes as well. 

Now there are things to consider, how are you at business, have you ever worked "inside" a shop to see how the business part runs? Do you have a partner who is a finance or business guy? There's a saying in NYC, " electricians make the worst electrical contractors"...and it's true. We are...unfortunately not trained in business...I grew up in my fathers shop, learned both the field and the office sides of it...after going on my own...I still came back. But...at least I tried. 

I recommend taking courses at your community college on business development, construction finance, and if possible finding someone with experience to partner up with. It's WAY more than just having a "one truck shop"...If you have any other questions...just ask. I'll be glad to answer.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If I was making 90K and benefits I think I would stay where I am.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

1 mil makes it mighty hard to procreate....~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JM777

I sent you a private message to avoid conflict here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> Hi there,
> Yes...it's a huge transition...and something you really have to think about. I had my own business for 6yrs before finally deciding that working for ones self doesn't always pay the bills. Here in NYC it's like that. I notice you're from NY...
> 
> Reasons are many why the local recommends you start off going non union. One of the major ones is the required bond to the local. A brand new shop is required to post a one million dollar bond to the local which is held in escrow. This is to protect the workers against you going out of business and screwing the workers out of their benefits. The longer you are in business "outside" of the local...the lower that bond becomes as it has proven you have an established client base. There are other reasons as well...second is the above mentioned reason...you have to develop your business...etc.
> ...


You really have to quit posting logical responeses in this section, you are raising the level of discourse to a high level seldom seen under the union section.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> You really have to quit posting logical responeses in this section, you are raising the level of discourse to a high level seldom seen under the union section.


LOL dammit...

Sorry guys...


----------

